# Transmission Codes 00638 VW Cabrio CLK Tranny NO SHIFT NO GO



## DEEzal-TDI (Dec 26, 2006)

*Transmission Codes 00638 VW Cabrio CLK Tranny NO GO -UPDATED*

UPDATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have a 1995 Cabrio with a CLK auto tranny, with a 2.0L engine.
I installed a used transmission, and a new (used) ECU (my ECU was smoked). 
I had bought the car running, but it would not move (either bad tranny, or torque converter, as it shifted...and the tranny sort of fidgeted when you shifted the automatic...but it wouldn't move).
So...I bought a used auto CLK transmission and installed it.
During this process, one time I jumped the car on the battery charger, and smoked the ECU...when the happened the car would not even start. I bought a used ECU, installed it, and the car started again fine.
Now that I have replaced the ECU, and installed the new (used) CLK transmission, my car starts, but I am getting error codes on the tranny.
Now, when shifting through the gears results in nothing under the hood (not even a flinch) but the shift position indicator on the dash follows along with the shifter.
I have check all electrical connections, and everything is hooked up.
I also have a known working Transmission Control Unit (TCU) (shipped with used tranny), and the same error codes come up on both TCU's.
The ECU I installed matched #'s on the case...so I don't think it's a problem with the ECU (and again, the car starts and runs fine...it just wont' move).
Can someone help me with the VagCom output below?
I'm pretty sure the problem surround the 00638 error...but I'm lost.
I even went to the local VW shop and showed the output to their guys, and they said to check all connections...but didn't know what 'electrical connector 2' is.
HELP??????????????????????????
Chassis Type: 1E - VW Cabrio
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,25,56

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 037 906 258 AH 
Component: MOTOR PMC 4
Coding: 0261203726
Shop #: 1267358666
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
06-10 - Signal to High - Intermittent
Readiness: N/A
Address 02 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 01M 927 733 BA 
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 2296
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
3 Faults Found:
00518 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00652 - Gear Monitoring
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00638 - Engine/Transmission Electrical Connection 2
03-10 - No Signal - Intermittent
Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3A0 907 379 
Component: ABS ITTAE 20 GI V00
Coding: 03604
Shop #: WSC 03103
2 Faults Found:
00283 - Front Left ABS Wheel Speed Sensor (G47)
35-00 - -
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
End -------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by DEEzal-TDI at 7:18 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## DEEzal-TDI (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Transmission Codes 00638 VW Cabrio CLK Tranny NO GO -UPDATED (DEEzal-TDI)*

bump....this post has been updated...please help?


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Transmission Codes 00638 VW Cabrio CLK Tranny NO GO -UPDATED (DEEzal-TDI)*

I've got your post on my 'hotlist' and am watching. I have some similar problems,though connector #2 isn't showing on my DTCs.


----------



## kiusro (Jul 11, 2012)

After 6 years, I am comming back with this question. 
What does this error refferes to? 

The problem is that my car does not start at all and the only error after diagnose is this electrical connection but there is no other info regarding this 

Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

kiusro said:


> After 6 years, I am comming back with this question.
> What does this error refferes to?
> 
> The problem is that my car does not start at all and the only error after diagnose is this electrical connection but there is no other info regarding this
> ...


Is this like "Back To The Future" where we go back in time to fix a problem?


----------



## kiusro (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope so, it would be great if someone solved this problem because this is something comon this days.

In my case, this is what it is showing on my G3
00518 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00638 - Engine/Transmission Electrical Connection 2
03-10 - No Signal - Intermittent

Yesterday evening I have changed the harness of the engine and the trottle and the 00518 has dissapeared but the 00638 is still there and I don't get acces to delete the error. Car is still not starting.

I wonder if Ross-Tech company have received more information for this error.:wave:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You have a bump on your head.

Post a valid auto-scan.

Oh gozer!


----------



## kiusro (Jul 11, 2012)

This is a valid scan of my TCU.
I managed to start the car and it was because of the ignition coil, even if this was tested by book instructions and had spark but not enough to spark inside of the engine.

The throttle position sensor error disappeared after I have changed the module but I think this error can be fixed with VAG, because the previous module was showing an angle of 4 degrees when it was suppose to at 0 and the new one is showing an angle of 3.5 degrees instead of 0.

Still if anyone managed to fix this 00638 engine/transmission electrical connection 2, please let me know where is this electrical connection imperfection.

Best regards,
Caius


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I really suspect you are a Pirate 

Oh Gozer please lock.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry for the above suspicion, we are a little cautious when it comes to users with a low post count and non existing history but from Eastern European countries. Sadly we've been disappointed way too often which caused some around here to believe in stereotypes...



kiusro said:


> This is a valid scan of my TCU.


Please post a COMPLETE Auto-Scan from the car, not just the fault codes themselves from the transmission. Thanks.

P.S.: Make sure you're using a current version of VCDS or VCDS-Lite, older versions are no longer supported.


----------



## ryniker (Mar 11, 2013)

*clk 95 auto trans*

hi there i have read your problem and i have exacly the same situation my gearbox would engage in any gear then go for a couple of secs the no go then accassionaly engage only to drop out i did the same as you and put ai aother trany and within a month the same thing i dont think it is the box i am sure iis electrics can you give me any advise on how you overcame your problem a new part or something pleasse please please thankyou ryniker


----------



## ryniker (Mar 11, 2013)

*receive post*

Hi Deezal just wondering if you received my post with the problems i am having with my trany thanks ryniker


----------



## ryniker (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi isend athread to Deezal regarding gearbox issues and to date have had no response ,is ther anbody out ther able to assist with my problem cheers


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

NO auto-scan NO help


----------



## coomb18 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi. I have the very same problem. :banghead:

3 Faults Found:
00518 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00652 - Gear Monitoring
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00638 - Engine/Transmission Electrical Connection 2
03-10 - No Signal - Intermittent

My car is Audi 80 B4 1993. I had to change my tranny and also TCU.
I have found that these faults are comeing due to mismatching ECU and ... I am not able to find out which part it is not matching. *TCU* or tranny itself. I have tried about 15 different TCU-s, all with same 9 digit part number, most of them are giving me only one fault - 00652. Last one I tried is giving me these 3 faults above. I have found only 1 TCU which is working fluently, with all others it is possible to drive somehow but major problems while shifting up or down.

So the problem is in TCU. Maybe there is a way to adapt, recode or make some other magic to make this TCU to work normally ... But so far I have not found it, only this 1 out of 15 TCU-s is working for me.

All the best!


----------

